# Pigeons will adapt!



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just saw this picture. Despite all our well layed plans the birds seem to be happy to adapt to about anything.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is amazing. Just like with children, buy them an expensive toy and they want to play with the box it came in.
Just shows you as long as they have the basics pigeons will be happy anywhere. 

Janet


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The guy probably can't have a loft or building. He's smart. If you put wheels on your loft to make it a trailer nothing can be said, in most cases they can't stop you from having a trailer sitting in your yard. Food for thought.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Someone put some thought into this. Those look like grated floor panels that probably can be taken out for cleaning.


----------

